# فهرس للموضوعات الخاصة بالاخ aymonded



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 مايو 2012)

*المواضيع الهامة والدراسية - *
*للدخول على الموضوعات أضغط على العناوين*
*الرجاء عدم كتابه اي شكر او اي تعليق ليكون فقط للموضوعات*​ + التقليد الرسولي والدسقولية - فكرة عامة موجزة
+ هل الروح القدس يفارقنا ساعة الخطية ويعود إلينا بعد التوبة
+ فهرس موضوع دراسة في الذبائح والتقديمات في الكتاب المقدس
+ من هما جوج وماجوج 
+ الفرق ما بين الحلول الجوهري والاتحاد الجوهري وما هو اتحادنا بالله
+ اسمع يا إسرائيل שְׁמַע יִשְׂרָאֵל - اعتراف لاهوتي حي - تثنية6: 4
+ الخلق والسقوط - موت الإنسان وحياته - المحب والمحبوب
+ التدبير οικονομια وهي كلمة تخص تدبير الخلاص
+ ومن قال (يتكلم أو يقول) لأخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع - وماهي نار جهنم
+ الشهور العبرية أسماؤها وحسابها ومعناها وعدد أيامها 
+ سؤال عن معمودية يوحنا جاب طقسها منين وهل المسيح الرب كان يعمد
+ الديداخي - The Didache or Teaching of the Apostles
+ أخنوخ חֲנוֹך – Enoch وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) وهل سيظهر قبل المجيء الأخير للمسيح
+ خيمة الاجتماع - خيمة الشهادة - مسكن الله مع شعبه
+  حياة القداسة [1] الفرق بيننا وبين القديسين، لا تفزعوا بسبب السقوط
+ تابع حياة القداسة [2] الشركة كهدف وأساسها المحبة
+ تابع حياة القداسة خطوة بخطوة [3] فلاحة النعمة وما هي الدينونة
+ تابع حياة القداسة خطوة بخطوة [4] الشركة والاتحاد بالعريس السماوي


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 مايو 2012)

+ ماذا يحدث لنعمة المعمودية، إذا عدنا للخطية واستهان الإنسان بكرامة البنوة ؟
+السرّ الحقيقي لكآبتنا وضيقنا المُرّ، وكيف نتخلص منه 
+الأخطاء الثلاثة التي يقع فيها الإنسان البعيد عن الثالوث (1)
+تابع دراسة في الإيمان (3) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
+تابع دراسة في الإيمان (2) شرح معاني كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν 
+سقوط الإنسان والجرح عديم الشفاء 
+دراسة في الإيمان حسب الكتاب المقدس (1) مقدمة
+
+خبرة أكتبها لكم ....
+في التعامل مع الخطاة والمخطئين - المحبة نسيم الحياة الجديدة
+جوهر الإيمان المسيحي الحي وكيف نعيشه
+أود أن أرحل من نفسي وأصير آخر جديد 
+سر الكرازة النبوية في الكنيسة 
+لا يُصح يا إخوتي !!! تصحيح
+عادة الأتقياء محبي المسيح
+طوبى للإنسان المتوكل عليه - للرب الخلاص 
+حينما تأتيني المشاكل وتقف أمامي الصعوبات 
+إيماننا حي ورغبتنا أن نحيا لله - الإله الذي نرفضه 
+حديث عام هادئ لكل مسلم ومسيحي
+إذا مرض الإنسان - أصنع رحمة مع أخيك الخاطئ
+أعبثاً تكتب يا قلمي
+ سرّ الشرح والتفسير السليم للحقائق اللاهوتية والروحية في التقوى
+ عندما يتحطم عالمي
+ كلمة للباحثين والدارسين في الكتاب المقدس
+ الصليب عزاء الخطاة ورجاء الفجار وشفاء القلب وتوبة القديسين
+ الجمعة العظيمة - يوم المصالحة والخلاص ودينونة الخطية
+ يوم الخميس يوم السر العظيم، مسمياته وطقسه اليهودي وإقامة وليمة العهد 			‏


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2012)

+ الأصول الرسولية للتعليم عن التوبة (1) عودة الإنسان إلى نفسه وإلى الله
+الأصول الرسولية للتعليم عن التوبة (2) كيف جلب الشرّ الموت الروحي 
  		  		 			 			 				+ أين زمان الاضطهاد لكي أكون شهيداً - للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي
+ استباح الناس ما يخالف الضمير
+لغتك تظهرك - فمن أنت !!!
+ مشكلة الإنسان في إطار علاقة الله والإنسان
+القديس الأبَّا إيسيذوروس البيليوزومي الكاهن المكرم
+ معيار الحنان في دائرة المحبة التي لنا
+ يظن الناس بالدنيا أمناً وسلاماً !!! وقبور موتى تملأ جوف لياليهـــا
+الأسرة ومستقبل الأولاد - كيف يقنع الشاب أو الشابه الأسرة باختياراته
+ معنى الآب الإله الحقيقي وحده !!!
+ ما هو سبب شرود الذهن في الصلاة !!!
+كلمة صغيرة أحب أن أهديها للجميع للضرورة
+ أدرك اليوم عطشي لمياه الحياة 			‏
+ثلاثية الجهل أزمة جيل : المؤامرة – التخوين – التكفير
+هل طالب الله الإنسان بأسلوب خاص في العبادة والقرابين حتى أنه قبل عبادة هابيل ورفض عبادة قايين ؟
+ إيماننا الحقيقي بالمسيح الواحد - تصحيح مفاهيم مغلوطة
+كيف نفسد صيامنا ويصير غير مقبولاً عند الله
+الباراكليت παράκλητος 
+روعة الألحان الكنسية - وخبرة التسبيح
+من قوانين الكنيسة المختصة بالآيات والمعجزات وما هي المعجزة الحقيقية
+المحب والمحبوب - حياة الشركة (1) البداية
+المحب والمحبوب - حياة الشركة (2) سقوط المحبوب
+المحب والمحبوب - حياة الشركة (3) الموت الذي دخل إلى العالم
+لماذا لا أخرج من الاعتراف فرحان كما كنت سابقاً في الطفولة؟ 			‏
+على حافة البئر - لقاء حي وحضور يروي عطش النفس 
+على حافة البئر (2) سرّ لقاء ينبوع الحياة
+دعوة الله لنا - الدعوة الإبراهيمية 1
+رسالة توعية 
  		  		 			 			 				+النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل وللنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو أمثال 7:27
+خداع الخطية وحرق قوى النفس - التجارب والشرور
+لكني أقول لكم أيها السامعون
+تعرفنا على مسيح الكتب اليوم لنا أن نتعرف على مسيح الحياة الأبدية 			‏
+لنسعى لله بكل قوتنا لأنه هو طريق حياتنا 
+لا تهتموا بمعرفة المستقبل - ولا تنخدعوا بحيل إبليس ومعرفته
+من أقوال القديس إغناطيوس المتشح بالله - لماذا لا نحظى بمعرفة الله أي بيسوع المسيح فنصبح كلنا حكماء؟
+الروح القدس يعمل في داخلنا بروح الوصية وقوتها - وصياة ليست ثقيلة 
+روعة الخلق وروعة سرّ الخلاص - رسالة فرح لكل البشرية
+ألسنا كلنا بشرّ – وكلٌ منا سيُعطي حساباً (إرشاد أبائي هام جداً) 
+لاهوت الخبرة وسرّ الإيمان الحقيقي
+هل يحق لنا الانتقام من أعداءنا والدعاء لأجل أن تنزل ناراً من السماء عليهم
+الويل للبيت الذي لا يكون سيده فيه
+مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس - كيفيه شرح الكتاب المقدس شرحاً سليماً
+ابن البركة - لمن يُريد أن يتعلم شكل الطهارة (الأنبا أنطونيوس) 			‏
+البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح - دعوة للحياة والانتصار على الموت
+عادة الأتقيـــــــــــاء محبي المسيح 
+لماذا الغضب وكيف نتصالح مع الله ليرفع غضبه عنا - هل الله غضوب
+حجر عثرة وصخرة شك 
+أنشودة جديدة
+سر إيماننا اللاهوتي النابض بالحياة - كلمة لكل من يُريد أن يحيا لله ويدخل في سر البنوة 
+غزو كنعان والدخول لأرض الموعد - أريحا وعاي 
+مشكلة الحزن بعد ارتكاب الخطية ( علاج أم هلاك ) 
+الفرق ما بين الحلول الجوهري والاتحاد الجوهري وما هو اتحادنا بالله 
+مشكلتي أني مغلوب من الخطية فكيف أتوب !!!
+مشيئة الله وحرية الإنسان واختياره 
+مَتَى يَا تُرَى عَيْن الْأَخ بِالْرِّضَا تَنْظُـر
+الصوم الصحيح حسب مسرة مشيئة الله
+من روائع السلوك المسيحي في الكنيسة الأولى
+يظن الناس بالدنيا أمناً وسلاما 
+صوم الميلاد على مستوى الحياة والخبرة 
+قضية العفة ومشكلة الجنس - الجزء الأول
+تابع قضية العفة ومشكلة الجنس - الجزء الثاني فكرة صحيحة عن الجسد
+الفرق ما بين إذلال الجسد وبين قول الرسول أُقمع جسدي و استعبده
+المعرفة الطبيعية ضد الحياة ورجاء القيامة وفساد قانون الحرام والحلال
+قصة الإنسان وخلاصه - كلام حكمة للخبرة والتعليم 
+مشتهى كل الأمم - إلى اسمك وإلى ذكرك شهوة النفس، بنفسي اشتهيتك في الليل
+المحبة الأقنومية وإعلان سرّ الثالوث القدوس 
+خارج دائرة شهواتي
+من هما جوج وماجوج والشرح السليم لمعنى الكلام في سفر الرؤيا
+رسالة إلى الله - خطاب عاجل 
+دعوة الله العليا معلنة لنا في الثالوث القدوس - الطريق الصحيح لمعرفة الله 
+أنت وحدك الذي نضع حياتنا عندك بلا تراجع أو ندامة
+صرخة شوق 
+المربي والمؤدب 
+في أيام ضيقنا هذا وفي المحن التي نمر بها وعلى مشارف عام جديد أكتب لكم رسالة بقلبي 
+الإله الذي أعرفه - هل نعرف الله نور مشرق بالرؤيا والاختبار أم فكر ومعلومة عقلية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2012)

*+*في قلبي خفقان شوق تنبض محبــة 
*+*حقل الله الرائـــــــــع - سفينة الخلاص
*+*أدخلني طريق العاشقين - خبرة شخصية خاصة 
*+*كيف نقترب من المذبح المقدس وما هي طهارتنا الحقيقية حسب أمر الرب 
*+*المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام، ونطلب أن يعم سلام الله في هذه الأيام
*+*الحب الزيجي الأصيل حسب قصد الله وسبب انهيار الأسرة المسيحية 
*+*المفهوم الصحيح لتكريم الشهداء في الكنيسة
*+*نشيد شكر وطلبة محبة 
*+*شاطئ بحر المحبة 
*+*لماذا نواجه صعوبات في موضوع الثالوث القدوس ؟ سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الأول
*+*حبيبي شفتاه شهداً تقطر وفي كل قلب تستقر
*+*احتار قلمي في وصف أبيات شعري
*+*ما هي العقيدة وكيف نفهم أسرارها وندخل في خبرة تذوقها !!!!
*+*اللوغوس λόγος - هل اللوغوس هو العقل ؟ 
*+
+*الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث : الأرقام - تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الثالث
+الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث : تابع الأرقام والخليقة - تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الرابع
*+*من وحي الميلاد - كيف نعرف الله وندخل في شركة حية معه - معرفة الله في المسيح يسوع
*+*لمحة هامة سريعة عن سفر نشيد الأنشاد שיר השירים – Song of song 			‏
*+*الدنيا كتاب أخط فيها حياتي 
*+*انك قد طردتني اليوم عن وجه الارض و من وجهك أختفي وأكون تائها تك4: 14
*+*هل دقة ساعة الرحيل (رحيل 2011)
*+*أيام تأتي وسنون تمضي 
*+*إناء الله الخاص - قيام النفس وعلاج سقوطها 
*+*القداس الإلهي سر ملكوت الله وخبرة تذوق الحياة الجديدة
*+*أخ يعاتب إخوته المشرفين والمحاورين في قسم الإرشاد الروحي 
+أصول شرح وتفسير الكتاب المقدس - إجابة لسؤال الكثيرين
+شكوى الأهل من الأبناء أسبابها وعلاجها - وسؤال مهم يحتاج إجابة
+تنبيه هام وتصحيح إيمان 
+صوت رقيق يهمس في داخلي - عين النفس زينتها الجميلة 
+ما هو المفهوم الصحيح لكلمة أنبــــــــا άββάς وماذا نعني بكلمة الإيبارشية Έπαρχία 
+الجسد الحي والجسد الميت، صمنا ولم تنظر ذُللنا ولم تلاحظ - الرسالة الأولى للقديس أموناس تلميذ الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير 
+خفقه حب 
+الإنجيل الحي في الكنيسة - رفع الكاهن للإنجيل
+لقب المسيح الخاص والمفرح للقلب المحبوب ὁ ἠγαπημένος 
+ثلاثة بنود لقانون الإيمان والمعمودية - للقديس إيريناوس
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200459 
+يا صديقي انتبه لنفسك وأصغي بقلبك واسمع مني ما رويت
+السبب الحقيقي لنزع مخافة الله من القلب - والتسرع في خدمة الله 
+تقسيم الأرض بين أسباط إسرائيل والاستيطان في أرض كنعان - لمحة تاريخية في العهد القديم 
+قوة الله التي تشبع النفس ومحاربة روح المجد الباطل - الرسالة الثالثة للقديس أموناس تلميذ الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير 
+قوة الله وسكناها في النفس، الله لا يأخذ بالوجوه - الرسالة الثانية للقديس أموناس تلميذ الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير
+دخول الحياة الإلهية إلى العالم بواسطة التجسد وإعلان معرفة الله للبشر - كلمة للقديس أثناسيوس مع تصميم هدية 
+ممكن اسال سؤال مهم لكل من وضع صور الحداد على كل مسيحي بالنسبه له مات، وهذا سؤال لأجل الإرشاد في طريق التقوى 
+عروس الروح، الإناء المقدس، كرامة حواء في ملء إنسانيتها
+جئت أقول كلمة اسمعها مني حكمة قوية حية
+يا لروعة المرأة وتمايزها ويا لروعة الرجل وتمايزه - وكلاهما وجهان لعملة واحدة، الوجه المنظور لله الغير منظور 
+اسمع يا إسرائيل שְׁמַע יִשְׂרָאֵל - اعتراف لاهوتي حي - تثنية6: 4
+هل الله موجود حقاً، وهل هو داخلنا أم هو خارج عنا !!! سؤال خاص مطروح أمام كل مسيحي !!!
+ظاهرة تفشت في المجتمع وفي المنتديات - الهوس الديني 
*
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]فهرس موضوع دراسة في الذبائح والتقدمات في الكتاب المقدس*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الذبيحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]טֶבַח[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]–  ط ب ح ؛ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]θυσίας [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]σΦάζω[/FONT]*​ *Sacrifice 166 – Sacrifices 142 – Sacrificing 12
*للدخول على الموضوعات الرجاء الضغط على العناوين
وسوف يتم إضافة كل يوم جزء جديد وذلك نظراً 
لطول الموضوع وتوسع الدراسة 


1 - مقدمة - أولاً تعريف المصطلحات (الذبائح والتقديمات)، ثانياً: أصل وطبيعة الذبيحة ونظرية تقديمها
2 -  تابع المقدمة - ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: (أ)  البشرية الأولى: (1) التقدمة، (2) المحرقة، (3) العهد مع إبراهيم ونسله
3 - تابع المقدمة - تابع ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: تابع (أ) البشرية الأولى: (4) اسحق، (5) يعقوب، (6) الفصح
4 - تابع  المقدمة - تابع ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: (ب)  الحقبة الموسوية: (1) ذبيحة العهد، (2) الذبائح في خيمة الشهادة.
5 - تابع  المقدمة - تابع ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: (ج)  عصر القضاة والملوك، (د) عصر ما بعد السبي + رابعاً: مصدر تشريع الذبائح
6 - تابع  المقدمة (ب) العهد القديم: أولاً: تطور طقوس الذبائح - من البساطة الأصلية  إلى تشعب الطقوس، ثانياً: جوانب الذبيحة المختلفة: (1) أنواع مختلفة تظهر  في التاريخ، (2) نحو صورة جامعة في سفر التكوين
7 - تابع  المقدمة (ب) العهد القديم: ثالثاً: من الطقوس إلى الذبيحة الروحية: (1)  الطقوس كعلامة للذبيحة الروحية، (2) أولوية الديانة الباطنية، (3) قمة  الديانة الباطنية. 
8 - تابع المقدمة (جـ) العهد الجديد: (1) مقدمة، (2) معنى الذبيحة.
9 - تابع المقدمة، تابع (جـ) العهد الجديد: (3) يسوع يقدم نفسه ذبيحة (أ) تمهيد.
10 - تابع المقدمة تابع (جـ) العهد الجديد: (ب) يسوع حمل الله، (جـ) تقدمة يسوع تُنشأ عهداً جديداً.
11 - تابع  المقدمة رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم - أولاً: مقدمة  (أ) الذبيحة كهبة؛ (ب) ترتيب الذبائح وارتباطها معاً + ملحوظة هامة جداً
12- تابع المقدمة رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم - (جـ) الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعامية 
13 - تابع  المقدمة رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم - تابع(جـ)  الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعامية، معنى الدم في العهد الجديد ومصطلحاته
14 - الجزء  الأخير من المقدمة تابع رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم -  تابع (جـ) الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعامية، (هـ) الذبائح الدموية  واستخدام الحيوانات وشروط تقديمها، (و) تعدد أنواع الذبائح وغايتها وكيفية  تقديمها عملياً
15 - الوجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] ذبيحة المحرقة - ὁλοκαύτωμα - עלׇה (المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكرت في سفر اللاويين)
16 - تابع الوجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] ذبيحة المحرقة (ب) شريعة المحرقة
17 -  تابع وجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] ذبيحة المحرقة (جـ) ذبيحة المحرقة ذبيحة الطاعة، وما معنى لعصيان
18 -  تابع وجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] الجزء الأخير من شرح ذبيحة المحرقة (+) المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة طاعة 
19 - الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] ذبيحة الخطية ذبيحة الخطية - άμαρτία - חַטָּאת ، أولاً : مفهوم الخطية*
*20 - تابع  الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيجة الخطية، تابع أولاً: مفهوم  الخطية: ثانياً: توضيح المعنى في الترجمة السبعينية والعهد القديم
21 - تابع  الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية، تابع أولاً مفهوم  الخطية: ثالثاً: الخطية والناموس الإلهي، ومفهوم الخطية في الفكر اليهودي  الصحيح
22 - تابع الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية، تابع أولاً: مفهوم الخطية: رابعاً: ملخص مفهوم الخطية في العهد القديم
23 - تابع الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: ثانياً: ذبيحة الخطية وشروط تقديمها
24 - تابع  الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: تابع ثانياً: ذبيحة  الخطية وشروط تقديمها - مناسبات أخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية
25 - تابع   الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: تابع ثانياً: ذبيحة   الخطية وشروط تقديمها - تابع مناسبات أخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية
26 - تابع   الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: الوجه التطبيقي لذبيحة الخطية رابعاً: المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة خطية
27 - تابع    الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: الجزء الأخير الوجه  التطبيقي لذبيحة الخطية تابع رابعاً: المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة خطية 
28 - تابع    الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: تابع الجزء الأخير الوجه  التطبيقي لذبيحة الخطية خامساً : مقارنة سريعة بين عمل الذبيحتين (ذبيحة المحرقة وذبيحة الخطية) على الصليب
29 - تابع    الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [3] *ذبيحة الإثم -**ἀνομία**- **אָשָׁם*، معناها ومفهومها الصحيح
 30 - 

*فهرس موضوع دراسة في الذبائح والتقديمات في الكتاب المقدس*

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2012)

+قمة المشتهى أن نصير واحداً مع الله The Highest which We Can Aspire The Bing Made God 
+لما المرء يعذب نفسه !!!
+الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث: خطيئة الموحدين والفلاسفة والمفكرين وما هي طبيعة الله
+الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث القدوس - تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الثاني 			‏
 
+رسالة توعية خاصة لكل من يحب شخص الرب ويريد ان يسير معه بإيمان حي
+أي فائدة من المعرفة الإلهية ونحن لانزال تحت سلطان الخطية - المسيح أتى من السماوات ليشفينا من الأمراض المستعصية
+ 	  	  		 		 			 			 			 			 			 			 			كل سنة وانت طيبين 2012 لتكن سنة سعيدة على الجميع ملؤها سلام وفيضها محبة آمين
 +الكتاب المقدس وروح النبوة والتعليم ونقاوة القلب ومعرفة الله - وما هو الإلهام في الكتاب المقدس 
+التدبير οικονομια (من المصطلحات اللاهوتية الهامة في الكنيسة) وهي كلمة تخص تدبير الخلاص
+من هم المسيحيين الحقيقيين - يحبون جميع الناس و لكن الجميع يضطهدونهم
 +المُجادلات وحوارات الأديان أضعات علينا حياة الشركة 			‏
+فَلَس الإنسان وشقاؤه - هل نستطيع أن نهدم مملكة إبليس
+الخلق والسقوط - موت الإنسان وحياته - المحب والمحبوب
+هل الأعمال الصالحة تخلصنا من سلطان الموت، وما هي مشكلة الخطية، وماذا عن الذي لم يُخطأ 
+اللوغوس ماين إنجيل يوحنا والفلسفة اليونانية
 +لماذا يا إخوتي لا نرى استجابة لصلواتنا في أوقات الضيق!!! وبخاصة في هذه الأيام!!!
+الخروج من الظلمة وخبرة الدخول في النور الإلهي 
+الوحي الإلهي والإعلان - أنفاس الله 
+ 	  	  		 		 			 			 			 			 			 			 			خبرتي مع الله لعلها تفيد أحد أو تسنده ليأخذ من المسيح الرب ويفرح ويتقوى 			‏
+لا تبحثوا عني 
+كيفية حفظ القلب بطرد الأفكار والاتكال على قوة الله
+أنا خاطئ، وخطيئتي امامي في كل حين، فماذا أفعل!!! 
+عبودية الحرف والخوف - مشكلة الخدام والخدمة
+رسالة خاصة - خبرة أقدمها للجميع
+طفلٌٍ مجهدٌ
+التوبة كخبرة وحياة (1) المعنى الحقيقي للتوبة
+التوبة كخبرة وحياة (2) أساس دعوة التوبة + كيف أتوب
+التوبة كخبرة وحياة (3) معوقات التوبة وفكرتنا المغلوطة عن الله
+التوبة كخبرة وحياة (4) ملخص الموضوع + علامات التوبة
+معرفة الله الحقيقية على مستوى الخبرة واللقاء 
+استنارة الذهن لمعرفة كلمة الله [ لتنظر عيناك باستقامة ]
+من موسوعة المصطلحات الكنسية - استيخون στίχος – versicle 
+الأيام الأخيرة ومجيء الرب سريعاً - استعد ليوم مجيئه العظيم
+الديداخي - The Didache or Teaching of the Apostles 			‏
+روعة النفس وسرّ توبتها
+رسالة لإخوتي المباركين خدام المسيح 
+أيها الأخ المُخطئ - أنا خاطئ، وخطيئتي أمامي في كل حين فماذا أفعل 
+روح الشهادة وفرح آلام الصليب، الكل تحت نفس ذات الآلام
+إن لم تدخر في شبابك فكيف تجد في شيخوختك- رسالة للشباب
+جئت لأُلقي ناراً - الهدف من مجيء المُخلَّص
+أيها الخدام والخادمات اشعلوا الروح القدس في قلوب الناس 
+ 	  	  		 		 			 			 			 			 			 			 			نظرة واقعية لترانيم اليوم - الهاذرون مع صوت الرباب 			‏
+الثالوث واشتياقات الروح القدس - مقالة للأب صفرونيوس
+كتاب التقليد الرسولي لهيبوليتس الروماني نص الكتاب بقلم هيبوليتس [1] المقدمة
+كلمة عن الخدمة أُلقيت على بعض الخدام في يوم الجميعة 14/10/2011 
+تصحيح 
+تقنين القديسين والشهداء في الكنيسة - من هم القديسين
+لا تهتموا لمعرفة المستقبل، التمييز بين رؤية القديسين وخداع الشياطين 
+ 	  	  		 		 			 				 					 					 					 					 					 					 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



هل القديسة العذراء مريم استمرت بتوليتها : " لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر "
 +سر إيماننا اللاهوتي النابض بالحياة - كلمة لكل من يُريد أن يحيا لله ويدخل في سر البنوة
+المصري الذي قيل على القديس بولس الرسول أنه هو 
+نشيد شهداء المسيح
+أهلنا أيها الرب الإله العظيم لصباحك الذي لا يزول 
+الأحلام وتفسيرها حسب الكتاب المقدس 
+آساف - אׇסׇף – Asaph 
+خيمة الاجتماع - خيمة الشهادة - مسكن الله مع شعبه
+جدول عام لآباء الكنيسة في القرن الرابع
+فتحت لي أُذن – أعطيتني حياة 
+كيف أنذر نفسي لله وكيف أكون راهب 
+قصتي أنا الإنسان مأساتي ونجاتي 
+الشهور العبرية أسماؤها وحسابها ومعناها وعدد أيامها ونظام التأريخ اليهودي
+دعوة وإقرار - نهر الحياة يجري يصب حباً في فؤادي
+إرشاد هام للغاية لحياة التقوى - الكبرياء وخداع الذات
+رؤية الله وإعلانه من جهة الخبرة 
+يجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء ولا نرضي أنفسنا 
+لا تلوم سوى نفسك فقط وتب - حكمة اليوم 23/1/2012 
+طهارة الداخل أهم من اغتسال الجسد وتقليد الناس
+لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده - سرّ تأخر قصاص الله من الأشرار 
+سُكنى الروح القدس في القلب هو الطريق الملوكي للتوبة لا توبة بدون الثالوث 
+سبب انطفاء الروح فينا، وسقوطنا في الخطايا رغم إيماننا بالمسيح
+الإيمان بالثالوث هل هو ضروري للخلاص، الخلاص ليس هو خلاصاً من العقوبة وحدها 
+قوة اللغة والتعرف على لغة السماء - سر عدم فهم كلمة الله وإقامة لغة حوار 
+لا تحتقر أخاك أن وجدته أخطأ، ولا تُهين أحد وجدته ضال
+خداع الخطية وحرق قوى النفس
+كيف أبلغ حرية مجد أولاد الله عملياً في حياتي
+لماذا لا يعرفنا العالم ويبغضنا، وما هي علامة أننا صرنا إنسان جديد في المسيح 
+ما حالك أيها الشاب!!! أقلبك يخفُق
+مشكلة الاختيار وقناعة الأهل - كيف أقنع أهلي باختياري
+ثورة ميلاد - مشكلة تعامل الأهل مع الأبناء
+أساسيات تأديب الأطفال والقواعد الصحيحة للعقاب 			‏
+الليتورجية حسب ملء اللاهوت - بقلم القديس الأب صفرونيوس 
+الشهادة ليسوع المسيح في الكتاب المقدس – من هو
+عظموا الرب معي، مجدوه إذ صنع معنا رحمة واسمه قدوس هو 
+القلب النابض بالحياة 
+من أنا ومن أنت، لنعرف انفسنا
+تصحيح مفاهيم مغلوطة وانتشرت للأسف 			‏
 +رسالة الكنيسة اليوم وكل يوم 
+من هو الأب الروحي وصفاته الذي ينبغي أن نكون له أبناء؟
+هل المسيح أتى لأجل خطية آدم وذبائح العهد القديم كانت تكفي لغفران الخطايا 			‏
+دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (1) تعريف المزمور وأهمية السفر
+دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (2) تقسيم المزامير ومؤلفوها
+صغير لكنه جميل - بارك يوم التعب هذا
+سؤال عن معمودية يوحنا جاب طقسها منين وهل المسيح الرب كان يعمد 
+من موسوعة المصطلحات الكنسية - التدبير  οικονομια oikonomia 
+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


من قوانين الكنيسة المختصة بالآيات والمعجزات
+لتمتلئ قلوبكم برجاء قيامة يسوع وابتسامة المحبة على وجوهكم مشرقة 
+كيف غرس الله النعمة الغير مغلوبة في الإنسان، لماذا اعتمد الرب وقبل الروح
+سرّ يسوع تقديس الإنسان للاتحاد بالله -الجزء الثاني- لقد وُلِدَ بحسب الجسد من امرأة آخذاً منها جسده الخاص لكي يغرس نفسه فينا باتحاد لا يقبل الافتراق 
+سرّ يسوع تقديس الإنسان للاتحاد بالله -الجزء الثالث- تقديس البشرية في المسيح 
+سرّ يسوع تقديس الإنسان -الجزء الرابع- الجسد الترابي ليس عائقاً للتقديس 
+سرّ يسوع تقديس الإنسان للاتحاد بالله - شهادة حية لإيمان مسلم من جيل إلى جيل - غاية التجسد - مقدمة 			‏
+سرّ يسوع تقديس الإنسان للاتحاد بالله - كخبرة وعلامته في الإنسان (8)
+سرّ يسوع تقديس الإنسان - التقديس والاتحاد بالله امتداد دائم (الجزء السابع) 
+سرّ يسوع تقديس الإنسان - التقديس لا يُفرض على الإنسان (الجزء السادس) 
+سرّ يسوع تقديس الإنسان - تقديسنا في المسيح لم يُغير بشريتنا (الجزء الخامس) 
+من موسوعة المصطلحات الكنسية: ميستيكي Mystical = μυστική 

+من موسوعة المصطلحات الكنسية: الشركة κνινωνία Koinonia 
+أقرب من المحبوب القدوس البار وعلى فمي يتوه التعبير
+الخدمة الحقيقية بروح بساطة المسيح الرب - رسالة للحدام
+يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس - توجيه وإرشاد لكل نفس 
+رسالة الأيام الأخيرة فاحذروا يا إخوتي
+قفا نبكي....
+سؤال في تدبير النفس وظروف الإنسان 
+إخوتي الأحباء المغمورين بعظمة رحمة الله الآب في ابنه المحبوب - رسالة خاصة 
+انحصارنا في الزمان الحاضر وأهملنا ملكوت الله 
+الإيمان الحقيقي لا يُختبر إلا في الأزمات - فالنفحص أنفسنا هل نحن في الإيمان 
+كيف تكون غني بالروح – سر فتور القلب وكيف تغلب 
+اشتعال القلب بنار المحبة الإلهية، نار الروح الدس
+متى يبدأ الإنسان في التوبة على مستوى الخبرة والحياة الحقيقية 
+تصميم مع تأمل - جيثما يوجد حب الآب لا يوجد شيء مُخيف 
+هل الروح القدس يفارقنا ساعة الخطية ويعود إلينا بعد التوبة 			‏
+القديس ميثوديوس الأوليبمي  St. Methodius 
+النسر النازل من السماء الشماسة بنداذيا Πενταδία 
+ 	  	  		 		 			 				 					 					 					 					 					 					 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


أخنوخ חֲנוֹך – Enoch وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) وهل سيظهر قبل المجيء الأخير للمسيح 			‏
+لكل من يُريد أن يستوعب أسرار اللاهوت - شرح لاهوتي مُبدع من التسبحة الكنسية 
+الصلاة المقبولة ومعونة القوة العُليا 
+نشيد فرح تغني به نفسي 
+تنساب في عين قلبي دمعة 
+معنى كلمة تسلية في رسائل القديس بولس الرسول 
+إنساناً جديداً قائماً - وداعاً يا نفسي الزائفة
+الرب على رأسي إكليل - طوبى لمن يأتي إليه 
+الصوم الأرثوذكسي الحي كخبرة وحياة
+نور وجهك أطلب - أرني مجدك
+شهوتي قبله على الجبين - خاطرة خاصة تمت كتابتها في 8-2010 
+من موسوعة المصطلحات الكنسية واللاهوتية أقنوم - ύπόστασις 
+لماذا ترهبون الألم والموت – يسوع لن يغشنا 
+بذرة الخلود وتنبيه هام للقديس كيرلس الكبير 
+ليل الزمان يمضي - شعر +تصميم 
+أقلامنا - خواطر شخصية 
+عصبية الطفل – أسبابها وعلاجها الصحيح 
+الجمال والإبداع الفني - روعة الفن وإبداع الله الحلو 
+مبدأ الرجوع إلى كتابات الآباء لقياس التعليم الصحيح
+علاج العودة للخطية ! وهل التأديب نافع لهذه الحالة
+متى جاء ابن الانسان ألعله يجد الإيمان على الأرض  - فلنسمع لصوت الروح
+الحل والربط وسلطان مغفرة الخطايا, بحث روحي لاهوتي كنسي للخبرة والحياة 
+الحل والربط وسلطان مغفرة الخطايا الجزء الأول
+تابع الحل والربط وسلطان مغفرة الخطايا الجزء الثاني
+سلسلة تاريخية موجزه عن قانون الإيمان (الجزء ألأول)
+سلسلة أسهروا - السهر الروحي (1) معنى السهر والغرض منه
+سلسلة أسهروا - السهر الروحي (2) كيف يكون السهر والحفاظ على الثوب 
+سلسلة أسهروا - السهر الروحي (3) أبناء النور وموقفهم من الظلمة وختام الموضوع
+بحث مختصر عن الموسيقى والغناء في العهد القديم(1) مقدمة 
+سلسلة مثل وحكمة - إرشاد روحي (1) المرايا
+فهرس موضوع دراسة في الذبائح والتقديمات في الكتاب المقدس
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس في القرن الأول وأهم الترجمات (1)
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، فكر فيلون والتأويل الرمزي (2)
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين والتلمود (3) 
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، أهمية الدراسة عند اليهود (4) 
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، ملاحظات وتفسير بعض المصطلحات (5)
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، التلمود وأقسام المشنا (6)


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مايو 2012)

*+المفهوم الأصيل للقانون الكنسي
+أرجوكم انتبهوا من موضوع الحقائق العلمية في الكتاب المقدس لأنه ليس كتاب علم
+لكل من يُريد أن يستوعب أسرار اللاهوت - شرح لاهوتي مُبدع من التسبحة الكنسية
+لماذا لا نطلب مجد الله الواحد ونتعلم من القديسين ونفرحهم بنا
+متى جاء ابن الانسان ألعله يجد الإيمان على الأرض  - فلنسمع لصوت الروح
+البركة Εύλογία - בּרכה أولاً مفهوم البركة في العهد القديم
+ألا تعود فتُحيينا وتلبسنا القداسة فنعيش بالتقوى، أنظر إلينا وأعنا كلنا
+اعترفوا للرب لأنه صالح وإلى الأبد رحمته
+من القوانين الكنسية من المخطوطة رقم 251 عربي بالمكتبة الأهلية
+سؤال في التكوين / هل الحية تأكل تراباً* 
*+التقليد الرسولي والدسقولية - فكرة عامة موجزة
+الخدام شهود المسيح الحي - رسالة خاصة للخدام ولكل من يريد أن يخدم
+فقر النفس وغناها الخاص* 
*+يا مخلصي ... لديَّ الكثير لأبحثه بخصوصك
+سؤال وجواب: هل لا يوجد أمل
+رفضوني انا الحبيب، نُسيت مثل الميت في قلبهم
+ألسنا نخجل من كلام الرب لنا ونستفيق في هذه الأيام !!!
+
+الأسبوع العظيم، أسبوع الفصح، أسبوع البصخة ومعناه – آلام المسيح الخلاصية
+أحد الشعانين Palm Sunday - הוֹשִׁיעָה - ώσαννά* 
*+الجمعة العظيمة - يوم المصالحة والخلاص ودينونة الخطية
+يوم الخميس يوم السر العظيم، مسمياته وطقسه اليهودي وإقامة وليمة العهد
+تأمل مع صلاة في أربعاء البصخة المقدسة
+يوم الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة – سكب قارورة الطيب وخيانة التلميذ* 
*+يوم الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة – المجيء الثاني والسهر الروحي
+تأملات في أثنين البصخة المقدسة – فضح خفايا النفس وعلاجها وشفاءها بالصليب
+يوم أثنين البصخة – غيرة بيتك أكلتني* 
*+يوم الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة - شجرة التين غير المثمرة وتطهير الهيكل
+أحد الشعانين – Palm Sunday - عيد دخول المسيح الرب أورشليم* 
*+سبت لعازر وطقس نظام وترتيب هذا اليوم - أقمت الموتى من القبور، أقمت الطبيعة
+هل الإيمان أعمى - ما هو طريقنا - رسالة شخصية لمن يهتم
+علبة الأدوية لشفاء النفس وحياة كل أحد
+أساس سلوك المسيحي الحي بالله - شركة الثالوث والدخلو في الحرية الحقيقية* 
*+ما بين الفكر المقنع وخبرة الحياة وإفراز المحبة
+ما بين كلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع وشرح الإنجيل بقوة الله - الإنجيل الحي
+أنتم شهودي يقول الرب - سنظل نودع كل مؤمن حقيقي تنيح في الرب بأناشيد القيامة
+تصامُّوا عن أي أحد يكلمكم عن شيء آخر غير يسوع المسيح
+كلمات حكمة للخبرة والحياة
+مشكلة الخطية وهدف التوبة الحقيقي* 
*+كيفية حفظ القلب بطرد الأفكار والاتكال على قوة الله
+كيف نعيش الوصية بسهولة* 
*+خسارة النفس وتملك الأفكار الرجعية على الإنسان* 
*+لماذا نحتاج بعضنا لبعض، وما معنى أن لا نكون واحد
+أيها الإنسان، ما أجملك وما أغلاك بين المخلوقات جميعاً - أسعى لخلاص نفسك
+إرشاد لخلاص نفسك* 
*+إذا مرض الإنسان - أصنع رحمة مع أخيك الخاطئ
+حديث عام هادئ لكل مسلم ومسيحي
+إيماننا حي ورغبتنا أن نحيا لله - الإله الذي نرفضه
+حينما تأتيني المشاكل وتقف أمامي الصعوبات
+الصليب عزاء الخطاة ورجاء الفجار وشفاء القلب وتوبة القديسين
+كلمة للباحثين والدارسين في الكتاب المقدس
+عندما يتحطم عالمي
+أعبثاً تكتب يا قلمي* 
*+سرّ الشرح والتفسير السليم للحقائق اللاهوتية والروحية في التقوى
+ومن قال (يتكلم أو يقول) لأخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع - وماهي نار جهنم
+أرسل لكنيستك راعٍ حسب قلبك ليرعى قطيعك بسلام
+لأجل هذه الساعة أتيت - تعالوا يا إخوتي وانظوا مارحم الرب كثيرة جداً لا تُعد
+كلمة تعزية خاصة في نياحة أبينا الحبيب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
+تسبحة وصلاة وطلب نياحة لكل إخوتنا وآباءنا الأحباء
+شمس الإنسان ونهاره
+جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس
+ألسنا كلنا بشرّ – وكلٌ منا سيُعطي حساباً - إرشاد وتوجيه هام لكل نفس
+غياب المسيح من حياتنا يجعل من أصغر مشكلة مأزق
+من هو رجل الدين ( الكاهن ) قاضي أم طبيب وأب
+سلسلة أسهروا - السهر الروحي (3) أبناء النور وموقفهم من الظلمة وختام الموضوع* 
*+طوبى للإنسان المتوكل عليه - للرب الخلاص* 
*+عادة الأتقياء محبي المسيح* 
*+لا يُصح يا إخوتي !!! تصحيح
+دراسة موجزة - ليست متخصصة - في القانون الكنسي، (1) الداعلي للكتابة
+سر الكرازة النبوية في الكنيسة* 
*+أود أن أرحل من نفسي وأصير آخر جديد
+جوهر الإيمان المسيحي الحي وكيف نعيشه* 
*+في التعامل مع الخطاة والمخطئين - المحبة نسيم الحياة الجديدة
+خبرة أكتبها لكم ....
+سقوط الإنسان والجرح عديم الشفاء* 
*+السرّ الحقيقي لكآبتنا وضيقنا المُرّ، وكيف نتخلص منه* 
*+ماذا يحدث لنعمة المعمودية، إذا عدنا للخطية واستهان الإنسان بكرامة البنوة ؟* 
*+دراسة في الإيمان حسب الكتاب المقدس (1) مقدمة
+تابع دراسة في الإيمان (2) شرح معاني كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν* 
*+تابع دراسة في الإيمان (3) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
+حياة القداسة [1] الفرق بيننا وبين القديسين، لا تفزعوا بسبب السقوط* 
*+حياة القداسة [2] الشركة كهدف وأساسها المحبة* 
*+تابع حياة القداسة خطوة بخطوة [3] فلاحة النعمة وما هي الدينونة* 
*+تابع حياة القداسة خطوة بخطوة [4] الشركة والاتحاد بالعريس السماوي
+الكتاب المقدس بين النقد العلمي والتقليد* 
*+أنبــــــــا άββάς
+نظرة المسيحي للكنيسة وكيفية الذهاب إليها كمعيار يقيس به سلوكه
+أتريد أن تتعلم عن الله وتعرف أسرار الثالوث !!!
+الأخطاء الثلاثة التي يقع فيها الإنسان البعيد عن الثالوث (1)
+تابع الأخطاء الثلاثة التي يقع فيها الإنسان البعيد عن الثالوث (2)
+حكمة لحياة التقوى تُعبِّر عن صدق الإيمان* 
*+حدث معي بالفعل - أطرف حدثين حدثوا معي في الواقع*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 مايو 2012)

+ حدث معي بالفعل - أطرف حدثين حدثوا معي في الواقع 			‏
+كيف نقترب من الله وحالة الدهش الصحيح وخداع الأنبياء الكذبة (1)
+كيف نُميز بين الأتقياء وخدام الله وبين الأنبياء الكذبة والمُدعيَّن  (2)


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2012)

* موضوع دراسي مختصر كمدخل لسفر المزامير **תהלים - ψαλμός*​

*(1) دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (1) تعريف المزمور وأهمية السفر*
*(2) دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (2) تقسيم المزامير ومؤلفوها*


​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 مايو 2012)

*+ لا يجب أن تخور عزائمنا - ولا نخاف الشيطان
+اشربوا وتنعموا - موضوع شعري خارج المسابقة* 
*+أقلبك يخفقُ - خارج مسابقة الشعر الجزء الثاني* 
*+لا ترحل عني ((شعر يخص مسابقة أجمل قصيدة - الجزء الثاني))
+  	  	  		 		 			 			 			 			 			 			 			طفولتي البريئة*


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2012)

+ كيفية التعرف على القديسين، وكيف نكتب سيرتهم
+ نُصرة وشهادة حية، فرح الشهادة وحمل الصليب وقبول الألم وغلبة الشهوات
+ حينما يفقد الإنسان المسيحي قوة الإنجيل ويبدأ في طلب الأرضيات
+ روح الشهادة وفرح آلام الصليب - نحن لم نُخلق للحزن ولم يدعونا الله للكآبة
 ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يونيو 2012)

+التوبة الصحيحة وحياة التنقية - الصليب صلاة التائبين
+روح الشهادة وفرح آلام الصليب - نحن لم نُخلق للحزن ولم يدعونا الله للكآبة
انْحَلَّت صِلَات الْأَرْحَام وَالْصِّهْر
+النفس الثابتة في المسيح - ولماذا الغضب ومن أين يظهر
+من هو الخادم الأمين الصالح الناطق بإلهام الله بالروح، الذي نال موهبة الخدمة
+الحب الغير محدود - لن أطلقك أن لم تباركني
قوة حياة المسيحي - الوداعة وتواضع القلب 			‏
+تغيير الذهن والصلاة الحقيقية – للقديس مقاريوس الكبير
+العنصرة – البنديكُستي πεντηκοστή - חג השבעות
+دراسة عن التقليد - الكتاب المقدس والتقليد - كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس
+تابع دراسة عن التقليد - كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس (2) مقدمة
+أود أن أرحل من نفسي وأصير آخر جديد


----------



## aymonded (14 يوليو 2012)

*+ هل يعرف الشيطان كل أفكار الإنسان ومقاصده !!!*
*+ الثيئوتوكوس theotokos، السلام لمريم الثيئوتوكوس*
*+ التوسل الحقيقي والتوسل الكاذب في الصلاة*
*+ رجاء محبة من الأعضاء، لأنه لا يصح أن يكون هذا فينا، ملاحظات هامة*
*+ احذروا الجدل - سم الخصومة مستتر في الجدل*
*+ الابن هو من نفس ذات جوهر الآب - إيماننا المستقيم*
*+ رسالة لكل نفس تريد أن تحيا مع الله بالصدق والحق
**ما هو شكل المسيح الرب في الجسد - تعليم يخص القيامة*

*+ أحب الخطاة وأمقت أعمالهم - فلننتبه لئلا نغضب الله فيتركنا أموات في خطايانا*
*+ هل نحن نشهد لله ونُجيب عن سبب الرجاء الذي في قلوبنا !!!*
*+ ماذا تُريد !!! وما هو مصدر معرفتنا بالله الحي !!!*
*+ دعوة للحياة والانتصار على الموت - إني سأسكن فيهم، وأسير بينهم*
*+ البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح - دعوة للحياة والانتصار على الموت*


----------



## aymonded (14 يوليو 2012)

*فهرس سلسلة موضوع أعيادنا الحية *

​*+ أعيادنا الحية (الجزء الأول) الأسرار*
*+ أعيادنا الحية (الجزء الثاني) القداس الإلهي*


----------



## aymonded (14 يوليو 2012)

*سلسلة فهرس موضوع الناموس ما بين البطلان والتثبيت*


*+ الناموس مابين البطلان والتثبيت (1) تمهيد*
*+ تابع الناموس مابين البطلان والتثبيت (2) مقدمة - معنى كلمة ناموس* 
​


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2012)

*سلسلة فهرس موضوع جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس



**1 - جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس مقدمة وتمهيد*
*2 - تابع جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس مقدمة - معرفة الكتب وقوة الله*
*3 - تابع جوهر الحياة المسيحية - سرّ الله وسرّ الإنسان*
*4 - تابع جوهر الحياة المسيحية - العودة للنفس ومعرفة الله*
​


----------



## aymonded (18 يوليو 2012)

*+ ما بين وصية المسيح وإمكانيات الإنسان الطبيعي، وكيف نعيش مسيحيين - موضوع مثبت لأهميته*
*+ البسوا المحبة التي هي رباط الكمال - تواضعوا تحت يد الله القوية*
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*فهرس ما كُتب في بحث خاص عن الإنجيل معناه*

1 - بحث خاص عن الإنجيل معناه - الجزء الأول: الفهرس - مقدمة وتمهيد
2 - بحث خاص عن الإنجيل معناه - الجزء الثاني: العهد القديم أولاً: الله المتكلم
3 - بحث خاص عن الإنجيل معناه - الجزء الثالث - ثانياً: اعتبارات مختلفة للكلمة
4 - بحث خاص عن الإنجيل معناه - الجزء الرابع - تابع ثانياً: كلمة الله قوة فعالة
5 - بحث خاص عن الإنجيل معناه - الجزء الخامس - ثالثاً: موقف الإنسان أمام الكلمة
6 - بحث خاص عن الإنجيل معناه - الجزء السادس - رابعاً: تجسيد كلمة الله
7 - بحث خاص عن الإنجيل معناه - الجزء السابع- أولاً: كلمة الله وكلمة يسوع
8 - بحث خاص عن الإنجيل معناه - الجزء الثامن (2) موقف البشر أمام كلمة يسوع
9 -بحث خاص عن الإنجيل معناه - الجزء التاسع (ثانياً) كلمة الله في الكنيسة​


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا تتعجبوا يا إخوتي أنها أزمنة الارتداد - فلنحذر ونثبت في الإيمان*
* بمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي الجديد - رسالة إرشادية للطلبة* 
*بيت الله الحي - فلنقدس هذا البيت للرب* 
* الحياة الجديدة في الإيمان – توجيه وإرشاد للمبتدئين* 

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يناير 2013)

مختصر حياة القديس بولس ورحلاته التبشيريه واستشهاده
لماذا لم يمنع الله الإنسان من التعدي على وصاياه !!!!
أساس دعوة التوبة - تعليم يخص بناء النفس وعلى الأخص كل من يخدم
ثورة ميلاد - مشكلة تعامل الأهل مع الأبناء
سر اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت - وكيفية شرحة السليم حسب حدود الإنجيل
أن اردت أن تضبط حياتك مع الله فاصغي بقلبك لهذا التعليم واحيا به
لماذا يضطهدنا العالم - متى نكون غير مضطهدين 
لماذا الغضب وكيف نتصالح مع الله ليرفع غضبه عنا - هل الله غضوب
بيت الله الحي - فلنقدس هذا البيت للرب
مختارات من تعاليم روحية ووصايا مقدسة، من عظات وتعاليم الأنبا أنطونيوس
التوبة و تسليم الذات - الأب متى المسكين
إرشاد لضبط الحياة لمن يُريد أن يحيا مع الله بجدية
الغلبة والانتصار على كل قوى الشر - كيف أغلب             ‏
سلطان الكنيسة
ما هو سرّ التوبة والاعتراف - قوانين سرّ التوبة والاعتراف 
خريف الإنسان وربيعه - حياته القديمة وحياته الجديدة؛ التوبة والخلاص
الثور فرَّ من الحظيرة - لم يرجع الثور ولكن ذهبت وراءه الحظيرة
الحياة الجديدة في الإيمان – توجيه وإرشاد للمبتدئين
لا تتعجبوا يا إخوتي أنها أزمنة الارتداد - فلنحذر ونثبت في الإيمان
الخطايا والأخطاء في المجتمع الكنسي
التغرب عن النفس وعن الله
لماذا تخلى الله عنا - وقفة صريحة مع النفس
الحل والربط وسلطان مغفرة الخطايا, بحث روحي لاهوتي كنسي للخبرة والحياة
الكتاب المقدس وروح النبوة والتعليم ونقاوة القلب ومعرفة الله - وما هو الإلهام في الكتاب المقدس
حياة القداسة [1] الفرق بيننا وبين القديسين، لا تفزعوا بسبب السقوط
حياة القداسة [2] الشركة كهدف وأساسها المحبة
كلمة للباحثين والدارسين في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يناير 2013)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (13) أمانة الله
16 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (14) تابع أمانة الله
17 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (15) أمانة الله الأساس الثابت لرجاء إسرائيل
18 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (16) أمانة الإنسان​ 19 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (17) أمانة يسوع​  20 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه (18)المؤمنون بالمسيح، هوية وعلامة المسيحي
21 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه (19) علامة المسيحي، الجزء الأخير من المعنى الثاني للإيمان

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يناير 2013)

من شرح رسالة افسس الإصحاح الثاني آية 19 مع شرح مركز لدور الثالوث في خلاصنا
شرح الإصحاح الثاني من رسالة أفسس (الجزء 22 من شرح الإصحاح الثاني) [أفسس2: 19، 20] 20-11-2012 

الفرق ما بين الحكم والدينونة
شغف الإنسان وفضوله وتحديد وقت انتهاء العالم
رجاء محبة من الأعضاء، لأنه لا يصح أن يكون هذا فينا، ملاحظات هامة
أشفي أيها الرؤوف نفوسنا الشقية وأهلنا للاتحاد بك سراً
تحذير هام للغاية في ايام الصوم
ما معنى الشهيد، وكيف أكون شهيد حقيقي لله على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش
عندما تشعر أنك لستُ على ما يُرام تحت ضعف أو آلام نفسيه أو جسدية أو روحية 			‏
سؤال عن موضوع الجسد والدم وتحولهما حرفياً 			‏

قمة الطهارة - لمن يُريد أن يُصبح لاهوتي حقاً
عالمنا الخاطي يصرخ إليك
رسالة العام الجديد 2013


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يناير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]فهرس موضوع دراسة في الذبائح والتقدمات في الكتاب المقدس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الذبيحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]טֶבַח[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]–  ط ب ح ؛ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]θυσίας [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]σΦάζω[/FONT]*​ *Sacrifice 166 – Sacrifices 142 – Sacrificing 12
*للدخول على الموضوعات الرجاء الضغط على العناوين
وسوف يتم إضافة كل فترة جزء جديد وذلك نظراً 
لطول الموضوع وتوسع الدراسة 


1 - مقدمة - أولاً تعريف المصطلحات (الذبائح والتقديمات)، ثانياً: أصل وطبيعة الذبيحة ونظرية تقديمها
2 -   تابع المقدمة - ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: (أ)   البشرية الأولى: (1) التقدمة، (2) المحرقة، (3) العهد مع إبراهيم ونسله
3 - تابع المقدمة - تابع ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: تابع (أ) البشرية الأولى: (4) اسحق، (5) يعقوب، (6) الفصح
4 - تابع   المقدمة - تابع ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: (ب)   الحقبة الموسوية: (1) ذبيحة العهد، (2) الذبائح في خيمة الشهادة.
5 - تابع   المقدمة - تابع ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: (ج)   عصر القضاة والملوك، (د) عصر ما بعد السبي + رابعاً: مصدر تشريع الذبائح
6 - تابع   المقدمة (ب) العهد القديم: أولاً: تطور طقوس الذبائح - من البساطة  الأصلية  إلى تشعب الطقوس، ثانياً: جوانب الذبيحة المختلفة: (1) أنواع  مختلفة تظهر  في التاريخ، (2) نحو صورة جامعة في سفر التكوين
7 - تابع   المقدمة (ب) العهد القديم: ثالثاً: من الطقوس إلى الذبيحة الروحية: (1)   الطقوس كعلامة للذبيحة الروحية، (2) أولوية الديانة الباطنية، (3) قمة   الديانة الباطنية. 
8 - تابع المقدمة (جـ) العهد الجديد: (1) مقدمة، (2) معنى الذبيحة.
9 - تابع المقدمة، تابع (جـ) العهد الجديد: (3) يسوع يقدم نفسه ذبيحة (أ) تمهيد.
10 - تابع المقدمة تابع (جـ) العهد الجديد: (ب) يسوع حمل الله، (جـ) تقدمة يسوع تُنشأ عهداً جديداً.
11 - تابع   المقدمة رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم - أولاً: مقدمة   (أ) الذبيحة كهبة؛ (ب) ترتيب الذبائح وارتباطها معاً + ملحوظة هامة جداً
12- تابع المقدمة رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم - (جـ) الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعامية 
13 - تابع   المقدمة رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم - تابع(جـ)   الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعامية، معنى الدم في العهد الجديد ومصطلحاته
14 - الجزء   الأخير من المقدمة تابع رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم -   تابع (جـ) الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعامية، (هـ) الذبائح الدموية   واستخدام الحيوانات وشروط تقديمها، (و) تعدد أنواع الذبائح وغايتها وكيفية   تقديمها عملياً
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________
15 - الوجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] ذبيحة المحرقة - ὁλοκαύτωμα - עלׇה (المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكرت في سفر اللاويين)
16 - تابع الوجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] ذبيحة المحرقة (ب) شريعة المحرقة
17 -  تابع الوجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] ذبيحة المحرقة (جـ) ذبيحة المحرقة ذبيحة الطاعة، وما معنى لعصيان
18 -  تابع الوجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] الجزء الأخير من شرح ذبيحة المحرقة (+) المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة طاعة 
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________
19 - الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] ذبيحة الخطية ذبيحة الخطية - άμαρτία - חַטָּאת ، أولاً : مفهوم الخطية*
*20 - تابع   الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيجة الخطية، تابع أولاً: مفهوم   الخطية: ثانياً: توضيح المعنى في الترجمة السبعينية والعهد القديم
21 - تابع   الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية، تابع أولاً مفهوم   الخطية: ثالثاً: الخطية والناموس الإلهي، ومفهوم الخطية في الفكر اليهودي   الصحيح
22 - تابع الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية، تابع أولاً: مفهوم الخطية: رابعاً: ملخص مفهوم الخطية في العهد القديم
23 - تابع الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: ثانياً: ذبيحة الخطية وشروط تقديمها
24 - تابع   الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: تابع ثانياً: ذبيحة   الخطية وشروط تقديمها - مناسبات أخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية
25 - تابع    الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: تابع ثانياً: ذبيحة    الخطية وشروط تقديمها - تابع مناسبات أخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية
26 - تابع   الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: الوجه التطبيقي لذبيحة الخطية رابعاً: المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة خطية
27 - تابع     الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: الجزء الأخير  الوجه  التطبيقي لذبيحة الخطية تابع رابعاً: المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة خطية 
28 - تابع    الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: تابع الجزء الأخير الوجه  التطبيقي لذبيحة الخطية خامساً : مقارنة سريعة بين عمل الذبيحتين (ذبيحة المحرقة وذبيحة الخطية)
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________
29 -    الوجه الثالث من أوجه الصليب [3] *ذبيحة الإثم -**ἀνομία**- **אָשָׁם*، معناها ومفهومها الصحيح
 30 - ​[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يناير 2013)

تجسد الكلمة واسطة لمعرفة الله
عيدنا الجديد - سبحوا الرب ولنعيد بفطير الإخلاص والحق

التجسد والجسد – الله ظهر في الجسد 			‏

يجتاج نفسي اشتياق عظيم - أريد أن أنطلق
يا رب غريبٌ أنا هُنا، غريبٌ عن داري
منهجي وطلبتي، يقيني ولهفتي
عيد التجسد فرح الحياة 
لتجرِ آيات وعجائب باسم فتاك القدوس يسوع
عيد الظهور الإلهي وكيف نعاين النور
الجمال والإبداع الفني - روعة الفن وإبداع الله الحلو
دعوة الخدمة المقدسة هي شركة في ذبيحة يسوع
رسالة خاصة وهامة جداً للمبتدئين في الإيمان والطريق الروحي
إيماننا الحي بالكتاب المقدس، وكيف نصل للفهم الصحيح والشرح والتفسير
المسيحي الحق والمعرفة الروحية
سر السقوط في هوان الخطية وعدم حفظ كرامتنا في القداسة والتقوى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يناير 2013)

[FONT=&quot]الكتب المقدسة وتسمية الكتاب المقدس 
 [FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الأول أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الثاني أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الثالث أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الرابع أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الخامس أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 فبراير 2013)

التجسد والجسد – الله ظهر في الجسد
تجسد الكلمة واسطة لمعرفة الله


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 فبراير 2013)

إيماننا الحي بالكتاب المقدس، وكيف نصل للفهم الصحيح والشرح والتفسير
دعوة الخدمة المقدسة هي شركة في ذبيحة يسوع
عيد الظهور الإلهي وكيف نعاين النور
سر السقوط في هوان الخطية وعدم حفظ كرامتنا في القداسة والتقوى
Valentine's Day - عيدنا الحي في كنيسة الله 			‏
مخافة الله ما بين قايين وبين الإنسان المسيحي
رد على اتهامات سرقة الموضوعات ونقلها - لم أسرق من أحد شيئاً
دعوة للتفكير والغوص في مشكلة النفس وعدم المعرفة
بذور وثمار - الزرع الجيد والثمر الصالح 			‏
أي معبد يُقام في هذا العالم يستطيع أن يكون مقر سكنى خالق المسكونة وكل ما فيها


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 فبراير 2013)

دراسة موجزة - ليست متخصصة - في القانون الكنسي، (1) الداعلي للكتابة             ‏
دراسة موجزة - ليست متخصصة - في القانون الكنسي، (2) معنى كلمة قانون 
دراسة موجزة - ليست متخصصة - في القانون الكنسي، (3) طبيعة الكنيسة وأساس قيامها
 دراسة موجزة - ليست متخصصة - في القانون الكنسي، (4) الكنيسة شعب وإكليروس – الفرق بين شعب وعلماني


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 فبراير 2013)

*شرح وتفسير إنجيل متى بحسب النص الأصلي اليوناني والقصد الإلهي في الإنجيل*
للوصول للشرح يرجى الضغط على العناوين
 
 

مقدمة شرح إنجيل متى
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الأول
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثاني
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثالث
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الرابع
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الخامس
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح السادس
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح السابع
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثامن
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح التاسع
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح العاشر
 شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الحادي عشر
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثاني عشر
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثالث عشر
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الرابع عشر
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الخامس عشر
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح السادس عشر
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح السابع عشر
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثامن عشر
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح التاسع عشر
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح العِشْرون
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الواحد العِشْرون
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثاني العِشْرون
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثالث العِشْرون
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الرابع العِشْرون
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الخامس العِشْرون
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح السادس العِشْرون
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح السابع العِشْرون
شرح إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثامن العِشْرون


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مارس 2013)

*دراسة عن التقليد - الكتاب المقدس والتقليد - كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس*
*تابع دراسة عن التقليد - كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس (2) مقدمة*
*تابع دراسة عن التقليد - كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس (3) ما هو التقليد*
 
 
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مارس 2013)

إيماننا حي ورغبتنا أن نحيا لله - الإله الذي نرفضه
هل إفرازات الجسد الطبيعية دنس أو تُعتبر نجاسة أو خطية تستدعي التوبة أو تمنع الصلاة
تحية إلى كنيسة الله الآب وابنه الحبيب يسوع المسيح
أي معبد يُقام في هذا العالم يستطيع أن يكون مقر سكنى خالق المسكونة وكل ما فيها
بذور وثمار - الزرع الجيد والثمر الصالح
دعوة للتفكير والغوص في مشكلة النفس وعدم المعرفة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 مارس 2013)

*ما هو شكل المسيح الرب في الجسد - تعليم يخص القيامة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

*لنكات موضوعات خاصة بالثالوث القدوس
*​


* 1 - الأخطاء الثلاثة التي يقع فيها الإنسان البعيد عن الثالوث (1)*
  *2 - تابع الأخطاء الثلاثة التي يقع فيها الإنسان البعيد عن الثالوث (2)*
  *3 - لماذا نواجه صعوبات في موضوع الثالوث القدوس ؟ سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الأول*
  *4 - الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث القدوس - تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الثاني*
  *5 - الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث : الأرقام - تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الثالث*
  *6 - الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث : تابع الأرقام والخليقة - تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الرابع*
  *7 - أتريد أن تتعلم عن الله وتعرف أسرار الثالوث !!!*
  *8 - دعوة الله العليا معلنة لنا في الثالوث القدوس - الطريق الصحيح لمعرفة الله*
  *9 - ما هي ولاده الابن من الآب وانبثاق الروح القدس !!!*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

لنكات موضوعات تخص النصرة العملية في حياتنا اليومية 
وشفاء أنفسنا شفاءً حقيقي في واقعنا اليومي المُعاش
​ 
*1 - سر السقوط في هوان الخطية وعدم حفظ كرامتنا في القداسة والتقوى*
*2 - الغلبة والنصرة وحراسة النفس – كيف أغلب*
*3 - ما بين وصية المسيح وإمكانيات الإنسان الطبيعي، وكيف نعيش مسيحيين*
*4 - مُلك الخطية على الإنسان وكيف يتم غلبتها عملياً في حياتنا*
*5 - السرّ الحقيقي لكآبتنا وضيقنا المُرّ، وكيف نتخلص منه*
*6 - دعوة للحياة والانتصار على الموت – إني سأسكن فيهم، وأسير بينهم*
*7 - ماذا أفعل لكي أنجو وانال الحياة الأبدية – الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا ليس من يعمل صلاح ليس ولا واحد*
*8 - علبة الأدوية لشفاء النفس وحياة كل أحد – حاجتنا للنصوص المقدسة لتربية نفوسنا*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (13) أمانة الله
16 -


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

إيماننا الحي بالكتاب المقدس، وكيف نصل للفهم الصحيح والشرح والتفسير
الصوم الأربعيني المقدس، صوم الغلبة والانتصار
الحياة المسيحية على مستوى السرّ كخبرة وحياة
إرشادات خاصة في التوبة
أعروس إكليلها يعلوها
تابع جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس
إيماننا حي ورغبتنا أن نحيا لله - الإله الذي نرفضه
مسيح الدين والتدين ومسيح القيامة والحياة 			‏
تحية إلى كنيسة الله الآب وابنه الحبيب يسوع المسيح 
سر السقوط في هوان الخطية وعدم حفظ كرامتنا في القداسة والتقوى
الصوم المُقدس 			‏
المسيحية في حقيقة جوهرها اللاهوتي - سمو دعوتنا وامتحان إيماننا
من هو من جميع البشر الذي سمع صوت الله الحي يتكلم ؟ 
أتعاب الجسد - إرشاد للحفاظ على النعمة
رسالة شوق، رسالة إرشاد ومحبة 
حيرة وسؤال – حب استطلاع ومعرفة
هل يسوع غشنا وقال لنا في الأرض سيكون لكم راحة وسلام وسط الأشرار
من شرح رسالة أفسس الإصحاح الثالث 19 محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة
المواجهة مع الوصية وصعوبة تنفيذها 			‏
امتلئوا بالروح
رسالة خاصة شخصية لكل مسلم ومسلمة وكل من هو مختلف في العبادة والعقيدة 
بعض الأخطاء اللاهوتية الشائعة تُقال عن دون قصد
يوم الخميس يوم السر العظيم، مسمياته وطقسه اليهودي وإقامة وليمة العهد 
مضادة اسبوع البصخة المقدسة، آلام أمجاد قيامة، بهجة الخلاص في ضيق الألم الذي صار معبرنا للمجد 			‏
الصليب عزاء الخطاة ورجاء الفجار وشفاء القلب وتوبة القديسين
استجابة الله لنا مرهونة بطلباتنا الخاصة وإيماننا الحي 
سبت لعازر وطقس نظام وترتيب هذا اليوم - أقمت الموتى من القبور، أقمت الطبيعة
أحد الشعانين – Palm Sunday - عيد دخول المسيح الرب أورشليم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 مايو 2013)

مشكلة الطلاق التي نراها اليوم
من شرح رسالة أفسس الإصحاح الثالث 19 محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة
امتلئوا بالروح
رسالة خاصة شخصية لكل مسلم ومسلمة وكل من هو مختلف في العبادة والعقيدة
الحياة الجديدة في الإيمان – توجيه وإرشاد للمبتدئين
يوم أثنين البصخة – غيرة بيتك أكلتني
يوم الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة - شجرة التين غير المثمرة وتطهير الهيكل
هيكل سليمان + هيكل زربابل + هيكل هيرودس
تأمل مع صلاة في أربعاء البصخة المقدسة
يوم الأربعاء من البصخة المقدسة – سكب قارورة الطيب وخيانة التلميذ
يوم الخميس يوم السر العظيم، مسمياته وطقسه اليهودي وإقامة وليمة العهد 
يوم الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة – المجيء الثاني والسهر الروحي 			‏
الجمعة العظيمة - يوم المصالحة والخلاص ودينونة الخطية
تلميذ خان وباع وقبض، وآخر أنكر وآخر هرب، واللص اعترف
سبت الفرح، سبت الراحة المجيد
معنى الآب الإله الحقيقي وحده !!! 
في الإرشاد الروحي - فقرة إرشادية دورية للحياة والخبرة
أحمد اسمك لأنك صنعت عجباً 			‏
التغيير من يبوسة الخطية والخضوع للعريس السماوي
إلحاح الروح القدس يردنا إلى التوبة
هل الروح القدس يفارقنا ساعة الخطية ويعود إلينا بعد التوبة
سلسلة كيف أتوب -1- مقدمة 
من هو من جميع البشر الذي سمع صوت الله الحي يتكلم ؟
من عظات القديس مقاريوس الخمسين
كيف نقترب من الله وحالة الدهش الصحيح وخداع الأنبياء الكذبة (1)
عندما تشعر في نفسك أنك خاطئ حيث لا أمل ولا رجاء فيك
إرشادات قصيرة غير دورية تخص الخدمة والخدام
باعتذر بشدة لكل من طلب مني اكمل الموضوعات او أرد في تعليقات 
سؤال اتمنى إجابته من الجميع وعلى الأخص الخدام والدارسين للكتاب المقدس


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 مايو 2013)

1 - مقدمة
 2 - غاية التجســـــد
 3 - تقديس البشرية في المسيـــــح
 4 - الجسد الترابي ليس عائقاً للتقديس بل هو مجال مُناسب لعمل الله
5 - تقديسنا في المسيح (التأله) لم يغير بشريتنا عن طبعها الإنساني
6 - التقديس والاتحاد بالله لا يُفرض على الإنسان إنما هو قبول حُرّ منه
7 -​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 مايو 2013)

سلسلة العنصرة – البنديكُستي


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يونيو 2013)

*
[FONT=&quot]أساس الدعـــــــــوة للتوبـــــــــة*​​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الخامس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السادس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثامن أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء التاسع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء العاشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يونيو 2013)

اقتنوا الله في هياكلم - رسالة إرشاد حلوة للنفس
في التعامل مع النفس - رسالة خاصة للمحاورين والمشرفين
بيان وتحذير من دير القديس أنبا مقار
البركة Εύλογία - בּרכה أولاً مفهوم البركة في العهد القديم 			‏
حبك أنفاسي 
خبرتي مع الله لعلها تفيد أحد أو تسنده ليأخذ من المسيح الرب ويفرح ويتقوى
ايها الرب أبانا لا تترك أحد فينا لنزواته وميل قلبه الباطل
لماذا تخلى الله عنا - وقفة صريحة مع النفس
سؤال اتمنى إجابته من الجميع وعلى الأخص الخدام والدارسين للكتاب المقدس
باعتذر بشدة لكل من طلب مني اكمل الموضوعات او أرد في تعليقات 			‏
عندما تشعر في نفسك أنك خاطئ حيث لا أمل ولا رجاء فيك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 يونيو 2013)

إرشادات قصيرة غير دورية تخص الخدمة والخدام
في الإرشاد الروحي - فقرة إرشادية دورية للحياة والخبرة 			‏
في التعامل مع النفس - رسالة خاصة للمحاورين والمشرفين
أحذر أيها الأخ الحبيب يا من تٌريد أن تسمع إرشاداً وتتعلم المعرفة الكتابية 			‏
اقتنوا الله في هياكلكم - رسالة إرشاد حلوة للنفس 
أبوة الخادم – الخدمة روح أبوة وأمومة 
كيف ننتصر على الشيطان بسهولة حسب الإنجيل
اجعل الملائكة المقدَّسين يلتصقون بك ولا تتألم، وتبعد عنك جميع الأرواح الماكرة الشريرة
فلنحذر من التعليم المُضل وخدعة فلسفة الكلام الباطل الذي يضل النفس
سرّ هلاك النفس وسقوطها المريع 
المسيحية قوة حياة الله في أعضاء الكنيسة - الوحدة الحقيقية في كنيسة الله


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يونيو 2013)

الروح القدس ويوم الخمسين - من كتابات الآباء
في تعامل الروح القدس مع النفس - كيف نميز تبكيت الروح 
من المستحيل لأي واحد أن يطلب نعمة الله إن لم يكن عنده الروح القدس


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يونيو 2013)

دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (1) تعريف المزمور وأهمية السفر 			‏
دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (2) تقسيم المزامير ومؤلفوها
دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (3) عناوين المزامير


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 يوليو 2013)

اجعل الملائكة المقدَّسين يلتصقون بك ولا تتألم، وتبعد عنك جميع الأرواح الماكرة الشريرة 			‏
كتب الاستاذ ايمن


للجزء الأول وبه 10 كتب أضغط *هنــــــــــــا*
وللعودة للجزء الثاني  أضغط *هنــــــــــــا*
كتب ( aymonded ) الجزء الثالث


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 أغسطس 2013)

اجعل الملائكة المقدَّسين يلتصقون بك ولا تتألم، وتبعد عنك جميع الأرواح الماكرة الشريرة
أخنوخ חֲנוֹך – Enoch وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) وهل سيظهر قبل المجيء الأخير للمسيح 			‏
إرشادات خاصة في التوبة 
هذه قصتي وساعات أيام حياتي
ما بين الألم والإيمان - أين إيمانكم
موضوع مهم للغاية للخدام - تحذير خاص
في الإرشاد الروحي - فقرة إرشادية دورية للحياة والخبرة 
نحن لا نحزن على هدم أو حرق مبنى كنيسة أو دير




أنسمع بآذاننا ولا نحيا، أننطق بأفواهنا ولا نفعل، أنزرع ولا نُثمر ، أين إيماننا
إرنستو تشي جيفارا - الثورة قوية كالفولاذ، حمراء كالجمر، باقية كالسنديان، عميقة كحبنا الوحشي للوطن
روعة سرّ العذراء فخر البتولية - كل سنة وانتم طيبين
إرشادات قصيرة غير دورية تخص الخدمة والخدام
هل الله لا يغفر لي لو وقعت عن دون قصد في خطية ومت بدون أن اقدم توبه عنها 			‏

من هو الأب الروحي وصفاته الذي ينبغي أن نكون له أبناء؟
لماذا أحياناً كثيرة لا أجد جواب أو كلام أو استفادة من الأب الروحي 			‏
طريق النمو الصحيح في الحياة الروحية 			‏
دعوة بشارة الصوت الحسي للإنجيل الحي - معرفة الله وإدراك مشيئته في حياتنا
تعاملنا في المنتدى - موضوع يخص التعامل كل واحد مع الآخر 			‏
كلمة تفوق الكلمات - إهداء خاص جداً للمنتدى 			‏
حملة غريبة في الفيس بوك - موضوع للنقاش 
مشكلة السياسة وخسران المصالحة في المحبة
تنبيه صغير يخصني على نحو شخصي


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*
**سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب*


للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الخامس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السادس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثامن أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء التاسع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء العاشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الحادي عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ للرجوع للجزء الخامس عشر أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السادس عشر أضغط هنــــــــــا​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عمل الروح القدس في التوبة ومعنى الإرتداد
كيف اعرف مدى قوة إيماني وهل هو ضعيف أم قوي 
رسالتي اليوم رسالة حب لإخوتي الأعضاء في المسيح 8-9-2013 
رسالة خاصة مهمة لبنات المنتدى 8-9-2013
رسالة لمن فقد الأمل في نفسه تماماً ولم يعد له القدرة على الحياة الروحية             ‏
هل نحن حقاً في منتدى تبشيري ونبشر الكل بخلاص الله الحلو، أم نُدين ونرفض ونشجب !!!
إلى جميع أحباء الله الحي الطالبين اسمه والساعين إليه
في الإرشاد الروحي - فقرة إرشادية دورية للحياة والخبرة

كلمة للباحثين والدارسين في الكتاب المقدس 
معرفة النفس والخدمة المقبولة
قمة الطهارة - لمن يُريد أن يُصبح لاهوتي حقاً             ‏
يا أحباء الله العلي، اسمعوني يا أولاد النعمة المُخلصين
السم القاتل للنفس - لنحذر وننتبه لحياتنا - كلمة للبنيان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*الموضوع رائع والفكره رائعه
مواضيع استاذ ايمن كلها بلا استثناء
تستاهل التثبيت لانها مفيده جدا
وهتفيد ناس كتير

ربنا يبارك تعب الاستاذ ايمن
ويبارك تعب حضرتك استاذ اوريجانوس
++
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 أكتوبر 2013)

لسعي وطلب الله الحي - اطلبوا الرب فهو قريب، تمسكوا بوعده
بمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي الجديد - رسالة إرشادية للطلبة
مانة الخدمة - كيفية اختيار الخادم وما المعايير اللازمة لأمين الخدمة
ما هو سرّ التوبة والاعتراف - قوانين سرّ التوبة والاعتراف
أُريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، خدمتنا في كنيسة المسيح
بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
هل نحن حقاً في منتدى تبشيري ونبشر الكل بخلاص الله الحلو، أم نُدين ونرفض ونشجب !!!
حهدنا الصحيح حسب روح الإنجيل
الفقر والغنى الروحي - لماذا لا أستطيبع أن أنفذ الوصية مهما ما غصبت نفسي وكانت إرادتي قوية
سرّ مشكلة عدم الاستقرار والتقلب في الطريق الروحي وارتداد الكثيرين
يا من عرفت يسوع وقلبك متجه للسماوات هذه رسالة خاصة لك
اشتياقات النفس وحنينها إلى الله - زمان الافتقاد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يناير 2014)

بداية النضوج الروحي
هل الله موجود حقاً، وهل هو داخلنا أم هو خارج عنا !!! سؤال خاص مطروح أمام كل مسيحي !!!
لكي تنجح في طريقك وتشهد الشهادة الحسنة لله
من أجل الضرورة علينا أن ننتبه لئلا يطمع فينا الشيطان
الخميرة التي خمرت العجين كله
في الإرشاد الروحي - فقرة إرشادية دورية للحياة والخبرة
لماذا الغضب وكيف نتصالح مع الله ليرفع غضبه عنا - هل الله غضوب
الابن هو من نفس ذات جوهر الآب - إيماننا المستقيم
المعمودية βάπτισμα - من موسوعة المصطلحات الكنسية
التجسد الإلهي وخلاصنا، أساس شركتنا مع الله
الأحلام وتفسيرها حسب الكتاب المقدس
من هو الإنسان اللاهوتي الحقيقي، أو كيف تكون لاهوتياً
موقع وجروب دراسة الكتاب المقدس حسب الأصول اليونانية والعبرية
هل الله لا يغفر لي لو وقعت عن دون قصد في خطية ومت بدون أن اقدم توبه عنها
رسالة تخص ضيق الكنيسة، احذروا الانقسام الذي أساسه الكبرياء
تابع  التجسد الإلهي وخلاصنا، أساس شركتنا مع الله - آدم القديم وآدم الجديد ووجودنا
التجسد الإلهي عيد فرح البشرية المتعبة - أفرحوا أيها الأموات بالذنوب والخطايا
أعمالنا الجسدية واليومية: هل الله طالبنا أن نتخلى عن حياتنا الجسدية
محاكمة من ارتدوا عن الإيمان
الاعتقاد السليم عن السماء والجحيم حسب المفهوم الكتابي الأصيل
كيف اعرف مدى قوة إيماني وهل هو ضعيف أم قوي
نفسي افهم فقط لا غير.. إلى متى يكون صناعة القديسين بهذا الشكل !!!
المسيحي الحقيقي - من هو وما هي حياته
العُرس الجديد - ثمر النفس
هل المسيح أتى لأجل خطية آدم وذبائح العهد القديم كانت تكفي لغفران الخطايا
من هما جوج وماجوج والشرح السليم لمعنى الكلام في سفر الرؤيا
المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ (كلمة لمن يدعو الناس للخدمة أو لمن بدأ خدمة وهو لم ينضج بعد)
لثيئوتوكوس theotokos، السلام لمريم الثيئوتوكوس
تابع التجسد الإلهي وخلاصنا، أساس شركتنا مع الله - الخطية والسقوط
دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (2) تقسيم المزامير ومؤلفوها
امتحنوا كل شيء، تمسكوا بالحسن - لا تضلوا يا إخوتي واطلبوا روح تمييز
كرازة الموت أم بشارة الحياة
القداسة التقديس - التسبحة الشاروبيمية
تابع التجسد الإلهي وخلاصنا، أساس شركتنا مع الله - واقع الخطية وطبيعتها
التجسد والجسد – الله ظهر في الجسد
أسقام النفس وعلاتها - الخطر الذي يُحيط بالنفس
بداية إنجيل الخلاص وهدف إنجيل بشارة الملكوت
لطالبي المعمودية الذين يريدون أن يصيروا مسيحيين
مبارك أنت يا رب القوات يا من تكشف الأعماق الخفية وجميع الأسرار اسمع لنا واظهر مجدك
استقبال الملك والعريس - ولد لكم اليوم مُخلِّص فاحسنوا استقباله
كلمة للذين اعتمدوا حديثاً وصاروا مؤمنين بالمسيح
سلسلة تعليم المعمدين - الجزء الثاني
غاية ونهاية أشواقنا - صعودنا ونزولنا


 ثبتنا في نعمتك واظهر ثمرك فينا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 يونيو 2014)

غاية ونهاية أشواقنا - صعودنا ونزولنا
سلسلة تعليم المعمدين - الجزء الثالث - أعرف خلاصك
للرب الخلاص ولا يعوز الإنسان أي آخر سواه - انتبهوا وآمنوا بحمل الله رافع خطية العالم
أحذر وانتبه - إرشاد لكل من في ضيق أو تحت ألم


التمييز والإفراز في المشاهد والرؤى الروحية
الشر ليس من طبعك بل هو غريب عنك فعد لجمال جوهرك الأصلي 
هل الله مصدر شقاء الإنسان وسمح له به !!!
في الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الإيمان تابعين أرواحاً مُضلة وتعاليم شياطين - من قوانين الكنيسة

انتبه فالقلب يُشبة الأرض الظلمة
اعتراف الإيمان الحسن - قاعدة الصلاة هي قاعدة الإيمان
ما هو سر التفسير الخاطئ للكتاب المقدس - موضوع إرشادي لفهم كلمة الله
نحتاج لقليل من المثابرة ليكون لنا شركة قوية مع الله
مشكلة إيماننا اليوم وصراعنا القائم على الألفاظ - الجزء الأول
مشكلة إيماننا اليوم وصراعنا القائم على الألفاظ - الجزء الثاني هل نحن مسيحيين حقاً
قانون الإيمان للقديس إبيفانيوس
الابن هو من نفس ذات جوهر الآب - إيماننا المستقيم
تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (11) تعليقات على سفر التكوين تعليق من 2 إلى 4
هل الأعمال الصالحة تخلصنا من سلطان الموت، وما هي مشكلة الخطية، وماذا عن الذي لم يُخطأ
مشكلة إيماننا اليوم وصراعنا القائم على الألفاظ - الجزء الثالث النعمة المؤلِّهة والسرّ الفائق المعرفة
أي فائدة من المعرفة الإلهية ونحن لانزال تحت سلطان الخطية - المسيح أتى من السماوات ليشفينا من الأمراض المستعصية
مضادة اسبوع البصخة المقدسة، آلام أمجاد قيامة، بهجة الخلاص في ضيق الألم الذي صار معبرنا للمجد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أغسطس 2014)

*فهرس الموضوع بالترتيب:*
*1 - دراسة عن التقليد - الكتاب المقدس والتقليد - كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس
2 - تابع دراسة عن التقليد - كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس (2) مقدمة
3 - تابع دراسة عن التقليد - كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس (3) ما هو التقليد
4 - تابع دراسة عن التقليد - كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس (4) التقليد في فجر المسيحية
5- تابع دراسة عن التقليد - كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس (5) من التراث الشفهي إلى الكتب المقدسة *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 أغسطس 2014)

الشر ليس من طبعك بل هو غريب عنك فعد لجمال جوهرك الأصلي
هل الله مصدر شقاء الإنسان وسمح له به !!! 
في الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الإيمان تابعين أرواحاً مُضلة وتعاليم شياطين - من قوانين الكنيسة
انتبه فالقلب يُشبة الأرض الظلمة
اعتراف الإيمان الحسن - قاعدة الصلاة هي قاعدة الإيمان
ما هو سر التفسير الخاطئ للكتاب المقدس - موضوع إرشادي لفهم كلمة الله
نحتاج لقليل من المثابرة ليكون لنا شركة قوية مع الله
خريف الإنسان وربيعه - حياته القديمة وحياته الجديدة؛ التوبة والخلاص
موقع وجروب دراسة الكتاب المقدس حسب الأصول اليونانية والعبرية
الإيمان بالثالوث هل هو ضروري للخلاص، الخلاص ليس هو خلاصاً من العقوبة وحدها
جئت لأُلقي ناراً - الهدف من مجيء المُخلَّص
رسالة خاصة - خبرة أقدمها للجميع
أن أراد أحد أن يشرح كلمة الله حسب القصد المعلن فيها
أبوة الخادم – الخدمة روح أبوة وأمومة
خيمة الشهادة مسكن الله مع شعبه - دراسة موجزة الجزء الأول تمهيد
من موسوعة المصطلحات الكنسية: الشركة κνινωνία Koinonia 
أساس سلوك المسيحي الحي بالله - شركة الثالوث والدخول في الحرية الحقيقية
ما بين وصية المسيح وإمكانيات الإنسان الطبيعي، وكيف نعيش مسيحيين
مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس - كيفيه شرح الكتاب المقدس شرحاً سليماً
سكين المحبة - الإفراز والتمييز
خيمة الشهادة مسكن الله مع شعبه - دراسة موجزة الجزء الثاني الخيمة بوجه عام
لماذا لم يمنع الله الإنسان من التعدي على وصاياه !!!!
معرفة الثالوث القدوس إشراقة نعمة - وما معنى مولود ومنبثق
ما بين الخرافات والإيمان الحي والصراع القائم على التحزب أنا لبولس وأنا لأبولس
ملفوف الباذنجان الرومي من غير شيكولاته ههههههههههه
جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس الجزء الأول
تابع جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس - معرفة الكتب وقوة الله
يوم الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة - شجرة التين غير المثمرة وتطهير الهيكل
قوة اللغة والتعرف على لغة السماء - سر عدم فهم كلمة الله وإقامة لغة حوار


----------

